# Eleaf Melo 300 Atomizer



## Nailedit77 (19/1/17)

The* MELO 300* features a new powerful ES Sextuple-0.17ohm head that consists of six coils and is rated as an ultra high power of 100-300W for huge vapor production. The retractable top filling system makes it incredibly easy to refill the tank. You just need to slide the drip tip back and it reveals the filling port. The airflow can easily be adjusted by turning the control ring with knurled design. 6.5ml version. 



*Parameters*

Diameter: 26mm
Height: 60mm
E-liquid capacity: 6.5ml
Thread type: 510 thread
Color: black, silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hans (8/3/17)

Is it available in South Africa, where can I get one? From Cape Town, difficult to get the good stuff.


----------

